# Shutter count? :-/



## OcLove (Mar 12, 2012)

On a Canon 50D how can you find out the shutter count.? I'm looking into buying one off someone, and they did give me an amount when I asked what their shutter count was. But was curious how easy it was for them to retrieve that info.


----------



## IgsEMT (Mar 12, 2012)

try this
Jeffrey's Exif viewer


----------



## OcLove (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you but what is it? What do I do. Sorry I'm still somewhat new to this


----------



## IgsEMT (Mar 12, 2012)

OcLove said:


> Thank you but what is it? What do I do. Sorry I'm still somewhat new to this


You upload a file there and it gives you the exif data with a shutter count. You can also try Exif viewer : Opanda IExif - Professional EXIF / GPS / IPTC Viewer & Editor in Windows, IE & Firefox. It works similarly but needs to be installed on your computer (I think it free).

Good Luck


----------



## OcLove (Mar 12, 2012)

Hmmm interesting.  Well I have another question with that being said. Ok the canon 50D I'm looking into is from
Like a local classified ad type of deal. So is being purchased off someone. How could I obtain that information from them with out them really knowing that I'm double checking.  Should I ask to have them email me a photo they took with the camera to see how well it is. Then again I'd have to some how ask it be a current shot which is a really stupid question of I'd ask lol. So do u by chance know what I can do as far as that goes ?


----------



## MTVision (Mar 12, 2012)

OcLove said:
			
		

> Hmmm interesting.  Well I have another question with that being said. Ok the canon 50D I'm looking into is from
> Like a local classified ad type of deal. So is being purchased off someone. How could I obtain that information from them with out them really knowing that I'm double checking.  Should I ask to have them email me a photo they took with the camera to see how well it is. Then again I'd have to some how ask it be a current shot which is a really stupid question of I'd ask lol. So do u by chance know what I can do as far as that goes ?



Bring a laptop and memory card with you when you go to buy it. Tell them you just want to take a couple test shots - upload them and check out the shutter count.


----------



## OcLove (Mar 13, 2012)

MTVision said:
			
		

> Bring a laptop and memory card with you when you go to buy it. Tell them you just want to take a couple test shots - upload them and check out the shutter count.



Oh ok. So u did it with a picture tht I had taken
With my camera. And there was a Looong list of descriptions and I didn't see a 
"Shutter Count" discription though. Is it called something else by chance or referred to as some
Other code or name ?


----------



## digital flower (Mar 13, 2012)

OcLove said:


> Hmmm interesting.  Well I have another question with that being said. Ok the canon 50D I'm looking into is from
> Like a local classified ad type of deal. So is being purchased off someone. How could I obtain that information from them with out them really knowing that I'm double checking.  Should I ask to have them email me a photo they took with the camera to see how well it is. Then again I'd have to some how ask it be a current shot which is a really stupid question of I'd ask lol. So do u by chance know what I can do as far as that goes ?



I would just tell them you need to check the info yourself. If they gave you the right # before there should be no problem asking to see the shutter count for yourself.


----------



## Dao (Mar 13, 2012)

Canon DSLR do not put shutter count info in the ExIF.  So ExIF viewer will not help.

For 50D, you can use this

astrojargon - EOSInfo

"he shutter count information is available **only** on Canon DIGIC III/IV DSLRs **except** the 1D* series. This means that EOSInfo will display the shutter counter for the 40D, the 50D, the 450D, 500D,  and the 1000D.  It will also show the shutter counter for the 5DMkII,  but the camera must be power-cycled before the value is updated.  "

You need to connect the camera to the Windows PC via USB.  The software works well with my 40D.


----------



## hukim0531 (Mar 15, 2012)

Another option is Magic Lantern for 50D.  I have it on my T2i and it gives me shutter count as well as enhanced video function, extended shot bracketing, stack focusing, etc.

Magic Lantern: HDR video on 50D


----------

